# Faint BFP @ 9-10 DPO! Update - it was a chemical pregnancy



## Phexia

Girls, I've been extremely crampy, gassy, moody etc. Woke up this morning and got a pink line!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp:

I'm at 9-10 DPO, not 100% sure when I oved.

UPDATE at 13 DPO - Lines are getting fainter, BFN's today. So I don't know if this will end well. But thank you all for the good wishes :hugs:

UPDATE at 14 DPO - My ticker says it all, CD 1 today. So it was a chemical pregnancy after all. But I'm fine, so please don't feel sorry for me ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0018.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 77









IMG_0019.JPG
File size: 71.5 KB
Views: 82


----------



## jen1604

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Big congrats!!xxxxx


----------



## Poshie

Congratulations to you !!!! :yipee:


----------



## Pinkgirl

congratulations hun


----------



## NewYearNewMe

CONGRATULATIONS HUN XX :hugs:


----------



## hekate

congrats!


----------



## sam76

well done xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babystar

congrats :):):)


----------



## carrieanne

ahhh congrats xx :happydance::happydance::hug:


----------



## caz81

Congratulations xx


----------



## Laura--x

Congratulations!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! YAY! I am so happy for you! :happydance: :hug:


----------



## Laura0786

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## BizyBee

Phexia, I'm so excited for you! Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## tansey

So happy for you hun - huge congrats again!

https://www.imgag.com/product/full/ap/3034557/quilt1cp.gif


----------



## First timer

I see it, yay. 
Congratulations x


----------



## nikiforos

Congrats!!


----------



## emie

:happydance::bfp::happydance:


----------



## Tishimouse

Aha Phexia,

At last, you get to post about your BFP. It seems so long ago since we were all in the waiting game together. I am delighted to hear your good news and wish you a happy, healthy and enjoyable 9 months. Warmest congratulations to you both. :flower:

PS: Hey, you can be pregnancy-buddies with Miel. :friends:


----------



## Phexia

Thank you Tishi :) Yes, I'm waiting for her to get on b&b and see the news :rofl:


----------



## minnie83

congrats hun x x


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hun

Lou
xxx


----------



## magicvw

Gotta say it here too - 

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w11/joyfulpsalmist/Congratulations/Animate-7.gif


----------



## miel

it could not have happen at a better time !!!!!

i am so so delight for you ...it's being a long ttc journey ...we got frustrated and disapointed to many time ...but we always had each other back !!! and now we can enjoy our BFP together !!!

it's unbelievable !!!! perfect timing really !


----------



## Mervs Mum

FANTASTIC NEWS!!! I cant believe it - Sarah, Miel and now you all in 1st Tri together....PERFECT!! :cloud9:

x


----------



## honey08

:wohoo: congrats !


----------



## Phexia

Mervs Mum said:


> FANTASTIC NEWS!!! I cant believe it - Sarah, Miel and now you all in 1st Tri together....PERFECT!! :cloud9:
> x

I know :happydance::happydance: So cool! 'I'm just really really hoping that more will join, like tansey and nellis.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Phexia said:


> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> FANTASTIC NEWS!!! I cant believe it - Sarah, Miel and now you all in 1st Tri together....PERFECT!! :cloud9:
> x
> 
> I know :happydance::happydance: So cool! 'I'm just really really hoping that more will join, like tansey and nellis.Click to expand...

Yeah....you're on a roll!! Let's have some more!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## loulou58

Congratulations!!! XXX


----------



## wishing4ababy

OH MY GOD!! That is so fabulous hun. Congratulations. :hug:


----------



## lissaloo

fantastic well done !! xx


----------



## WhosThatGirl

:bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance:


----------



## staceymy

Huge congrats!!


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------



## Sinead

Huge congrats hun, really pleased for you xxxx


----------



## dan-o

Woooo!!!! HUGE congrats to you!! xxx


----------



## kgal28

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xx


----------



## poppy

Excellent news! Congratulations!!!

xxx


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## genkigemini

:wohoo:

TOTALLY AWESOME NEWS!!!!!!!!!!! I knew you could do it! :hugs:


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance::bfp::happydance:

Congrats again x x x x x


----------



## wrightywales

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Suz

:headspin: Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Rozie_1985

Congrats xxxx :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## willbamom1day

such good news for you


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Phexia

Thanks everyone. Not sure it's a sticky one though, been having BFN's today.


----------



## Redfraggle

Got everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Phexia

Thank you Redfraggle :)


----------



## tasha41

Congratulations!!


----------



## alloyd519

Big congrats hun!! :)


----------



## Maidenet

CONGRATS!!!!! xxx


----------



## Tishimouse

Awe Phexia honey, Don't despair. If you are still using those cheapie ones, it might explain the ambiguity. Perhaps hold off for a day or two and use an all-singing-all-dancing Digi test.

I know exactly what you will be doing. Testing morning, noon and night 'cause I would be the same. I will keep everything crossed for you and send you positive vibes and loads of special :dust: to keep you going. It would be difficult not to believe it after getting a few BFP results, so try to be patient.

Thinking of you. :flower:


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi Phexia

A line is a line so I've got my fingers crossed you had a dodgy test stick and BFP will return :dust:

xx


----------



## dan-o

Sorry to hear this hun :( 

Big :hug: coming your way xxx


----------



## poppy

I'm so sorry. I hope things work out for you soon.

xxx


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh such a shame and I am so sorry to hear this after all the excitement.

Hope you're OK :hugs:


----------



## Phexia

Thanks Tishi, actually I'm fine :) Had a feeling something wasn't quite right since the lines didn't progress. I'm just back to my TTC journal and actually got a doc's appointment tomorrow, hoping for met + clomid ;)


----------



## Mervs Mum

:hug:

Sorry honey. x


----------

